# Charcoal smoker: Where can I use it safely?



## timk617 (Jul 6, 2011)

Right now, I have it on my wooden deck, I haven't had a chance to use it yet. Is it ok to use it on the deck? What are the odds ash or coals are going to fall and start a fire?

Or should I store it under my deck, and roll it out onto the grass and use it? Is it any safer, as long as the grass isn't really dry?

There's nowhere else where I can use it. I should have thought about this before I bought it, but I'm sure theres a way to make this work!

Thanks!


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 6, 2011)

I use mine on the wooden deck.

I usually hose it down befrore and after.

  YMMV

Craig


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 6, 2011)

You can also buy grill pads at most of the big box stores that will protect your deck..... or a sheet of cement board.


----------



## venture (Jul 6, 2011)

I have done it with no problems on a wood deck, except that I once spilled a bowl of sauce on the deck and made a hell of a mess in a rented vacation cabin setting.  LOL

Having said that, I will be the last to recommend that practice without a fireproof underpinning.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2011)

Wood deck is fine, but like Venture I'm always spilling something.


----------



## lexoutlaw (Jul 8, 2011)

also use on my wood deck......just once when i was using lump charcoal did a small piece fall without me noticing when transferring from my chimney starter....now, i have a nice dent between two boards. coulda been bad i guess.....


----------

